# General beekeeping > Bee health >  EPA Document Shows It Knowingly Allowed Pesticide That Kills Honey Bees.

## Hugh

Wik-Bee Leaks: EPA Document Shows It Knowingly Allowed Pesticide That Kills Honey Bees.

I found this article about Bayer using a pesticide that kills bees, have a read and see what you think??

http://www.fastcompany.com/1708896/w...oxic-pesticide

----------

